# Not getting good bark on Pellet Smoker



## markj247365 (Jan 31, 2019)

Hey guys, 

Looking for some advice on how I can obtain some good bark and smoke flavor on my ribs? Depending on the type of ribs I do (thickness of meat) I either do the 3-2-1, or 2-2-1 cooking method. Now I read some people don't foil and some do, to me wouldn't the ribs dry out more? Also, I am not getting a very good bark on my ribs after the 3 hour mark? I cook @ 225 to 235, I am guessing I need to go higher in temp? Also, if you suggest foiling what type of liquid, if any, do you put in the foil and how much? I tired Al's method of leaving the membrane on the ribs, but didn't have any propane to burn it off the membrane. I also bought an amazen smoker tube, which helped with more smoke flavor, but was still lacking in my opinion. Any help would be much appreciated, thanks everyone.

I also updated my PID to the Smoke Daddy PID Upgrade kit, holds temps really well!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 31, 2019)

Bark is a result of a series of complex reactions between your meat, smoke, water vapor, time, and heat. While 225 to 235 is a good temperature to cultivate bark, there are a couple other things that you could look at:

Do you cook your ribs in a pan? I would avoid that and instead place a pan under the ribs to catch the juices. This allows more smoke to surround your ribs and adhere to the rub and surface of the meat.
What are you using in your rub? Sugar and salt are the two "main" ingredients that contribute to the formation of bark. The other spices will contribute to the taste and are important, but the sugar and salt are the main thing needed.
I personally don't wrap. While wrapping certainly helps your ribs get done faster, it _may_ impede the formation of your bark.
Lastly, pellet smokers just don't provide the same amount of smoke flavoring that you  get from burning wood. This is not necessarily a bad thing, it depends on what you like.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 31, 2019)

I think I see the problem.
3 hours of smoking.
2 hours of cooking in the foil. (Think of it as steam cooking.)
1 hour of finish cooking. Dries the outside, and for me, really makes the "bark". Everything is kind of soft until the last hour.

I simply followed the 3,2,1, Method here on SMF, and loved the results!
Mine.

But I've been handcuffed when it comes to Grandpa's Rib's by the Family. Done on the grill.
Grandpa's Rib's.


----------



## markj247365 (Jan 31, 2019)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Bark is a result of a series of complex reactions between your meat, smoke, water vapor, time, and heat. While 225 to 235 is a good temperature to cultivate bark, there are a couple other things that you could look at:
> 
> Do you cook your ribs in a pan? I would avoid that and instead place a pan under the ribs to catch the juices. This allows more smoke to surround your ribs and adhere to the rub and surface of the meat.
> What are you using in your rub? Sugar and salt are the two "main" ingredients that contribute to the formation of bark. The other spices will contribute to the taste and are important, but the sugar and salt are the main thing needed.
> ...




Thanks for the info, and no I do not use a pan. I will have to try a rack without wrapping it, about how long does it take for un-wrapped to finish? I know it's all based on temp, but trying to get an idea.


----------



## markj247365 (Jan 31, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I think I see the problem.
> 3 hours of smoking.
> 2 hours of cooking in the foil. (Think of it as steam cooking.)
> 1 hour of finish cooking. Dries the outside, and for me, really makes the "bark". Everything is kind of soft until the last hour.
> ...



yeah I do the 3-2-1 for the thicker cuts (meater) style of ribs and they turn out good, but I never really get a good bark on them. I have heard of some ppl using sand instead of water in their pan? I also don't use a pan of water in my smoker, because I was thinking it would produce more humidity/moisture which I don't want.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 31, 2019)

markj247365 said:


> yeah I do the 3-2-1 for the thicker cuts (meater) style of ribs and they turn out good, but I never really get a good bark on them. I have heard of some ppl using sand instead of water in their pan? I also don't use a pan of water in my smoker, because I was thinking it would produce more humidity/moisture which I don't want.



I use an empty pan in mine. I feel it helps spread the heat and the smoke from my Mailbox Mod.
But never any water, and never considered sand. People who use sand think it helps stabilize the temperature.
If I lived in a 100 mile an hour wind zone, I might consider it to keep my smoker from blowing over....
But no Thanks.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 31, 2019)

Unwrapped spares/baby backs have been running 7-8 hours for me lately on my UDS at 230-255 degrees.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 1, 2019)

water pan with water in it will help smoke flavor stick to foods better,the sugar is what sets up to bark and the other spices are just mixed in,I have wrapped but prefer to keep it simple and cook till done and don't flip them,the membrane left on will keep the moisture from leaking out of the bottom and help form the bark on top,I don't like a hard bark on ribs but do on pulled pork


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 1, 2019)

I never wrap ribs or butts, I much prefer the bark developed from not wrapping. I usually do BB's and the last batch took 5½ hours in my Timberline. I have no problem getting good bark on ribs and they stay plenty juicy.   


  I am going to do some St Louis style, for a change, this weekend and I will have too see how long they take.


----------



## bregent (Feb 1, 2019)

I do ribs unwrapped at 275F in my pellet grill. Takes about 3 hours for BB and 3.5 for STL.  Good bark and moisture.


----------



## markj247365 (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone, my wife loves them falling off the bone. To the guys that don't wrap, are your ribs fall off the bone?


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 1, 2019)

They can be FOB, or not, it depends on how long you cook them. My wife likes them FOB so I usually pull a rack off for me when a toothpick goes through the meat between the ribs like butter and then let hers cook until they are FOB.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 1, 2019)

No wrap and do a pellicle if you want bark even darker.


----------



## markj247365 (Feb 1, 2019)

Sorry for being naive, but what is pellicle? Is that just letting the ribs sit out for awhile? If so how long, and with or without rub already on it?


----------

